# 65 GTO Convertible Interior Lights



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I bought a so called "restored" 65 GTO 4sp Convertible and I've had a few surprises. Nothing really major but I guess I didn't check it out well enough.
When you open the driver door no interior lights come on. I noticed that on the rear seat handrests there is a recessed light fixture on each side but there are no wires run to these. Also, I wondered if there were any other interior lights in this model like under the dashboard. Anybody know?
Secondly, I found out that the backup white lights don't work either and no wires were run to these either! Is there some sort of switch that when I put it into reverse it fires up these lights? Wonder what is next?:leaving:


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats on purchasing your '65. Sounds like your mechanicals and body are in good shape but maybe they took a few short cuts on electrical. 

On the convertibles, you should have had a rear quarter armrest lamp reflector on either side. If it's a console car, there would also be another lamp at the rear of the console. Some cars also included a courtesy lamp under the dash at the center console as an option. There should be door lamp switches on either side which take the circuit to ground when you open either door. It's possible that in addition to the missing wires at the lamps, these switches aren't wired correctly on your car if interior lights aren't functional.

Regarding reverse lights, there should be a back-up light switch installed on the tranny. This switch could be bad or missing as well as your rear lighting wires. Most restorers will put in new power harnesses in order to address issues with old wiring. Hopefully they did this in your case and you just need to trouble shoot a few connections or missing wires. I would start by getting a color wiring schematic for your car, a good service manual, and one of the restoration guides (P. Zazarine is a good one). You may need a new wire harness kit or at least the correct trunk wiring. This could entail partial disassembly of your interior including the dash. Did you buy it from a private party or a dealer? Any chance of getting them to correct the wiring defaults?

I'm sure one of the 1965 owners will respond with some good tips or other suggestions. There's also some great information on the restoration section of this Forum. Good luck!


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Thanks!!*

I'll look for the tranny switch and the other potential interior lights. Hope I don't get any more surprises!


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

If you're looking, attached is a photo of the under dash courtesy light. You can usually find the harness on ebay and several of the vendors carry the repro bracket and lens. Mine is attached in the center (underside) of dash beneath the radio. You'll probably have to tap into the door switch wires to connect it.

I also attached a blow-up of the 4-speed tranny from a 1964 which should be the same as yours. It shows the location of the back-up light switch. If you're lucky, it's mounted to yours in this location and you just need to run new wires to the bumper lamps.

Good luck - hope the rest of the wiring is in good shape.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with 67twistytee - except my '65 convert has two courtesy light under the dash, one on either side near the vent handles. If you buy new door switches beware- many of them out there don't fit very well, including the ones from Ames - they seem a tad bit smaller on the threads and don't tighten very well - I tried several before I very carefully peened the outer edge of the treaded hole a little with a center punch to shrink it, then they threaded in ok. It is possible that your car didn't come with back up lights but the rear bumper has been replaced with one that has them


----------

